# Female guppy is lethargic and hiding: is that good or bad?



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

Being new to the world of guppies, I'm unsure if her action means she's about to give birth and need a breeder net, or if she's ill and needs a hospital tank. Her colors are the same, but at of this morning, she's sitting on the leaves of the plants in the tanks, not really moving anything but her side fins. If disterbed, she gets up and looks pretty normal, but then will settle back down on a plant leaf. Is type of behavior normal for a pregnant guppy? Should I put her in a breeder net, or isolate her?

She was doing fine yesterday night, swimming around and only occasionally going off by herself (but never sitting on plants outirght).


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

If she is really fat I would look for fry tommorow morning  Otherwise I would keep a close eye on her.


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

She's definatly gotten fatter since I've gotten her. Appears the gravid spot has grown too. Hopefully there'll be fry soon!


----------

